# Londinium R24 Help



## lune (Jun 9, 2016)

Any experience, or advice on why my R24 keeps going into Standby mode?

Came down this morning to make coffee and halfway through making it the machine dropped into standby and knocked boiler off!

Tried going into the Londinium App and now it doesn't want to find my machine on the network grrr.

I work in IT so needless to say have tried the 'switching everything off', waiting 5mins and then trying again with no success.

To clarify, I don't really use the Apps standby feature (machine either on, or off at the plug), so annoying for it all of a sudden to come and interfere with coffee!

Thanks in advance for any pointers


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is it worth taking the side panel off and checking that the dongle is securely held Ito the fitting?


----------



## lune (Jun 9, 2016)

Cheers for reply, however unless I'm misunderstanding it's the factory version, so no dongle just the big modules on the side. I did remove the cover to validate it is in standby- the lcd screen displays 'Stand By Mode'


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Not sure the R24 has a dongle - think that was the LR digital. @lune have you tried raising it with Reiss at Londinium? Am sure he'll be able to get the problem resolved quickly.


----------



## lune (Jun 9, 2016)

Cheers @The Systemic Kid Reiss was my next shout, I just thought I'd make sure I wasn't missing something obvious. I'll raise it with him and like you say he's pretty sharp at replying.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi @lune I had similar issue this morning, also I cant get the App to work. I've gone through the reset procedure but still wont connect.


----------



## lune (Jun 9, 2016)

Ah... wonder if it's a app update issue or something..? Seems coincidental


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Have you got your app connected now, mines not doing anything ?


----------



## lune (Jun 9, 2016)

No luck with mine. I've raised a ticket with Reiss and I'll leave it off until I hear back. Hopefully if it is app related it's something they can roll back, or patch really quickly...
Drinking tea at the minute, however not sure if I can cope without a weekend coffee!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Am I right in understanding, you can't bypass the software and use it without the app open?


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Ticket raised as well, I'm hoping for coffee in the morning. 😱


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

LR with dongle here, also wouldn't connect to wifi this morning, kept reporting "LR is offline". Usually turning the LR off and back on is enough to get it to work, but not today. Haven't had time to investigate, but it sounds more like a software update causing the problem as several of us are suddenly having issues, although the app isn't listed on my iPhone as having had a recent update.

At least my machine still works, just can't change the PI pressure.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm sure you can, but seems a bit weird to both have a problem.


----------



## lune (Jun 9, 2016)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Am I right in understanding, you can't bypass the software and use it without the app open?


 I think the difference with this model is that the machine has onboard software and as the machine is directly connected to WiFi it can and has updated itself. I suspect it hasn't actually been a phone app update and rather an Over The Air update to the machine itself. I could be completely wrong mind!


----------



## lune (Jun 9, 2016)

The bit that's preventing us R24 users actually using the machine is it's overriding desire to switch itself into bloomin standby.

Again might be wrong, however my understanding was that's a different bit to the PI module that was available as aftermarket, hence not as serious for those guys.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Mine seems to switch off and on every few minutes even though machine is on


----------



## lune (Jun 9, 2016)

iroko said:


> Mine seems to switch off and on every few minutes even though machine is on


 Yep, if you had the side panel of and watched the status lcd you'd see it jumping in and out of stand by


----------



## Benjamin8732 (Aug 6, 2020)

I am also having a similar issue with my R24 so wondering if the Blynk server may be down,

My R24 lost connection this morning at 10:22 and I have tried taking the side panel off this evening and resetting but it still won't connect.


----------



## Benjamin8732 (Aug 6, 2020)

lune said:


> Cheers for reply, however unless I'm misunderstanding it's the factory version, so no dongle just the big modules on the side. I did remove the cover to validate it is in standby- the lcd screen displays 'Stand By Mode'


 If you press and hold the up button (button on left) under the screen the machine should come out of stand by mode. However, I don't know if it will switch back to standby again after a given period of time. Worth a try if it means you can have coffee in the morning!


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Heligan said:


> LR with dongle here, also wouldn't connect to wifi this morning, kept reporting "LR is offline". Usually turning the LR off and back on is enough to get it to work, but not today. Haven't had time to investigate, but it sounds more like a software update causing the problem as several of us are suddenly having issues, although the app isn't listed on my iPhone as having had a recent update.
> At least my machine still works, just can't change the PI pressure.


Same here. Stuck on 5 bar and just ran out of light roast... oh well.


----------



## Benjamin8732 (Aug 6, 2020)

richwade80 said:


> Same here. Stuck on 5 bar and just ran out of light roast... oh well.


 If the issue is not resolved quickly, you can still change the PI by removing the side panel and using the buttons under the screen. It is bit of a faff but you should still be able to adjust the PI.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Benjamin8732 said:


> If the issue is not resolved quickly, you can still change the PI by removing the side panel and using the buttons under the screen. It is bit of a faff but you should still be able to adjust the PI.


I know, but I might suffer for a bit to have something to moan about other than the incessant boredom of working from home.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Works now.

Edit. Maybe not.


----------



## lune (Jun 9, 2016)

Benjamin8732 said:


> I am also having a similar issue with my R24 so wondering if the Blynk server may be down,
> 
> My R24 lost connection this morning at 10:22 and I have tried taking the side panel off this evening and resetting but it still won't connect.


 Good shout @Benjamin8732

I've had a reply from Reiss explaining he also thinks Blynk server down and he's investigating.

Still no joy for my machine. Fingers crossed sorted soon🤞


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Not working here either, I've popped the side panel off and will go back to changing PI that way. Hope the server will be back up soon.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Reiss has now posted that he's aware of the problem and is raising it with Blynk, https://londiniumespresso.com/blog/news/3424/blynk-app-service-issue


----------



## Benjamin8732 (Aug 6, 2020)

Just a heads up to everyone that has been having issues, I have just had success reconnecting the machine/ app. I had reset the machine last night so used the reconfigure function in the app and it worked straight away.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Benjamin8732 said:


> Just a heads up to everyone that has been having issues, I have just had success reconnecting the machine/ app. I had reset the machine last night so used the reconfigure function in the app and it worked straight away.


 Excellent news, I will give it a go shortly


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Heligan said:


> Excellent news, I will give it a go shortly


 Just tried my LR with dongle and it worked straight away.


----------



## lune (Jun 9, 2016)

Mines busy warming up!

May just be mine, however went into the app and the PI had randomly set itself at 5.8 (usually 2.8) maybe just double check if you haven't already.

On a positive it made me go and rescue the Fracino from the garage and I've been busy cleaning and descaling that in case we were in for a longer wait.

Thanks @Benjamin8732 for keeping this thread updated.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

My Machine is still dead at the moment, I cant connect to the app, do I need to take panel off and press reset button ?


----------



## Benjamin8732 (Aug 6, 2020)

iroko said:


> My Machine is still dead at the moment, I cant connect to the app, do I need to take panel off and press reset button ?


Have you followed the procedure in the Londinium permanent file to reconnect: sign out of app, close the app by swiping up, turn the machine off for 3 minutes. Then turn machine back on and log back into the app.

If you have tried that a couple of times and it still doesn't work I would try resting the machine.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I've tried twice, all I get is app could not initialize connection to server.

I think It's panel off time.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

LR + dongle now working fine. Hope you get it fixed soon @iroko


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

@Heligan machine is on from manual reset, no luck with app yet.


----------



## Benjamin8732 (Aug 6, 2020)

iroko said:


> @Heligan machine is on from manual reset, no luck with app yet.


Did you go to reconfigure in the App?

You will need to set up the wifi again in the app. <img alt="IMG_7793.thumb.png.68b87d09351e8f8e4628a8c3dc417030.png" data-fileid="53772" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_02/IMG_7793.thumb.png.68b87d09351e8f8e4628a8c3dc417030.png" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I cant connect to the app yet so I cant reconfigure, I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Benjamin8732 (Aug 6, 2020)

iroko said:


> I cant connect to the app yet so I cant reconfigure, I'll try again tomorrow.


You can't log in to the app or when you run the reconfigure process the app doesn't see your machine? If it's the later try turning your machine on and off and try again and also check if your Londinium machine is showing in your the list of available wifi networks in your phones settings after turning it on.

Otherwise if you can't sort it reach out to Reiss (again if you already did because he will assume it is the same issue we all had) and I'm sure he will help you resolve the issue.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Now it's all up and running... why does it need a server at all?

Is it for potential updates? Presumably a Bluetooth equivalent would work?

Just curious.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Benjamin8732 said:


> You can't log in to the app or when you run the reconfigure process the app doesn't see your machine? If it's the later try turning your machine on and off and try again and also check if your Londinium machine is showing in your the list of available wifi networks in your phones settings after turning it on.
> 
> Otherwise if you can't sort it reach out to Reiss (again if you already did because he will assume it is the same issue we all had) and I'm sure he will help you resolve the issue.


 I cant log in to the app so I cant reconfigure, I think we have to download a new app.


----------



## Benjamin8732 (Aug 6, 2020)

iroko said:


> I cant log in to the app so I cant reconfigure, I think we have to download a new app.


 Sorry not sure what the issue is then, I am still running the old version of the IOS app and that is working fine. I did see Reiss' announcement that their will be a new app shortly but it sounded like it would take several days to be approved by Apple for release.


----------



## lune (Jun 9, 2016)

Benjamin8732 said:


> Sorry not sure what the issue is then, I am still running the old version of the IOS app and that is working fine. I did see Reiss' announcement that their will be a new app shortly but it sounded like it would take several days to be approved by Apple for release.


 I seem to be in same position as @Benjamin8732 here... Since server back up I haven't done anything other than turn machine back on and check the app. I did attempt to reconfigure the app, however I got pet way through and actually noticed it already appeared to have connected. My app, is working as normal as is my machine (iOS app for reference). I even removed panel earlier and checked that altering the PI within app was reflected on machines lcd display.

I hope you get sorted soon @iroko, I also agree with potentially making Reiss aware as your situation does appear to differ a bit.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

The updated app is available - v1.2 (at least for iOS). I've downloaded it and it's working fine (LR + wifi dongle). @iroko have you had a chance to try it yet?


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

@Benjamin8732 @lune @Heligan I still can't connect to server, I'll wait for new app (android). Using machine manually without app for now. Just good to have coffee this morning.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Updated app downloaded (Android) and now working.


----------



## Benjamin8732 (Aug 6, 2020)

iroko said:


> Updated app downloaded (Android) and now working.


 Glad to hear you got it sorted!


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

iroko said:


> Updated app downloaded (Android) and now working.


 Glad you didn't have to wait too long for the Android update.


----------

